# Comment copier des musiques d’un iPod sur un écran multimédia de voiture



## Rollmops (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous  

Quelqu’un pourrait m’indiquer comment copier des musiques d’un iPod sur un écran multimédia de voiture ?
Je dis bien "copier" car pour "l’écoute" je sais le faire et ça fonctionne.

J’ai le bluetooth et l’usb.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2020)

Réponse simple   : ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Rollmops (14 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Réponse simple   : ce n'est pas possible.


Ok. Merci


----------

